# Recycling Asphalt Shingles - an infographic



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

Wanted to share this with the Roofing Talk community. We created this a while back, but thought some of you guys (and gals) may find this interesting.

Edit: seems it is not showing in full size - check it out here if you're having the same problem: http://americancustomcontractors.com/blog/the-environmental-impact-of-roofing-waste-infographic/


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

thoughts? ideas for improvement?


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

This is great!


----------

